# More Money Than Sense... *pics*



## Eemaan (Jan 5, 2006)

This it what my in denial brother tells me constantly when he surreptitiously pours over my MAC in awe and admiration and I‘m inclined to agree with him sometimes… 

My MAC collection started out with Naked Lunch and Haux, I had started a brilliant new job and wanted the quality make up and outfits to go with it and here’s what happened…







My limited edition MAC palettes: Jewel, Gem, Jewel again, 6 Eyes Neutral, 7 Eyes Neutral, 7 Eyes Pinks and Tailormade Warm







Tempt Me Palette, Liza PM (my 3rd parrot!!!) and a random selection of Eye shadows put together in the last quad






Predominantly Mac brushes but also Stila and art store fine end brushes which IMO are the best Fluidline/eyeliner brushes 






Mac Matt Murphy Red, Olive and Magenta Brush Sets 2005. Unopened and unused as I don’t think I need them as yet.  I prefer the larger handles but these belong more to my collectors item part of the stash






 2005 Holiday palettes and eye shadows in Tres Teal and Aristocrat






Green Tint Primer, prep and prime, brush cleaner, foundations stick and studio techs and moistureblend foundations in NC42






Broken skinfinish in gold deposit (another thread!!), more tres teal and aristocrat back ups, teal and rose pigments

My beautiful eye shadow collection before my depotting massacre… 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









And after…











Glitter eyeliners which I don’t think have had an outing yet, but they look pretty anyway… Pinkywink, for the boys, peacocky and shimmerline glitter liners. (sorry about the pic, dont know what happened here)






Blacktrack, Dipdown, Rich ground and Shade Fluidlines:











Lipsticks in touch x2 (my staple MAC lip product), double shot, velvet teddy and Viva Glam V, with Chai Lipglass full size and C thru liplass mini. I only very occasionally wear these, 
(not really a lippy person but I am addicted to carmex- I have pots of this everywhere, two at my desk, 1 in bag, I in coat pocket, bedside, kitchen, remote rack and dressing table)






My MSF’s I was never a blush person until I discovered the beauty of strobe cream coupled with the beauty and versatility that is personified with So Ceylon (and that’s stereo rose next to it- not to fond of it personally)






lovely mini pigments in Kitchmas, Naked, Teal, Rose, Melon, Blue Brown, Tan and Maroon.
Full size pots are of Green Brown, Naked and Deckchair

Some late acquisitions: Inventive eyes quad Forever green powerpoint, Foxy lade eye kohl and my one and only Sunbasque blush






All of my makes up gets stored into these acrylic storage drawers from MUJI which I just love:

http://www.mujionline.co.uk/catalogu...Sub=17&PID=440








The End. Hope you’ve enjoyed the freak show


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 5, 2006)

wow!! thats such a great collection


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice!!!!!!!!!  I wish I owned those palettes.


----------



## zoinksta (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice!!! Love the colors. i'm still kicking myself for passing on Tres Teal and Aristocrat.


----------



## irmati (Jan 5, 2006)

Excellent collection.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you- i have 12 new items to add since my lingeries haul. I need to stop...any tips?


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 9, 2006)

Holy *~~* Nikki want it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great collection!!


----------



## lostcaligirl (Jan 10, 2006)

what exactly is Tre Teal? It's not an eyeshadow is it? It looks to big to be one.


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 10, 2006)

Tres Teal was part of the Rococo collection mid last year- it is larger than standard- a lovely light teal. The other is aristocrat which looks very grey on me


----------



## user3 (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice collection! Love the drawers!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 10, 2006)

wow. love it ...


----------



## Eemaan (Jan 12, 2006)

more added in hauls... really do need to stop buying. I wont be getting through my existing lot within the next decade eevn with every day use...


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 25, 2006)

Definitely NOT a freak show to me! I do like your subject heading though, can definitely be said for me...


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Great collection!!


----------

